# Specific Carb Diet vs. Eating for IBS? (repost)



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

(posted this in the main forum but Mike suggested asking you folks too







)The one book my gastro doc recommended to me was "Breaking the Vicious Cycle," by Elaine Gottschall. I just finished it. Basically it says lots of intestinal problems are due to eating grains & sugars & other carbs, so by eliminating those (and replacing them with nuts), you eliminate symptoms. But mostly it sounds like it's about people with IBD & Crohn's & problems like that. The diet is very nut- and dairy-heavy. I can't do dairy at all, and though I like nuts, they're high in fat, which is in direct opposition to Heather Von Vorous's "Eating for IBS". Frankly, I'm skeptical, but my doc thinks highly of it and I respect him.Have any of you tried the Specific Carb Diet listed in Gottschall's book? Did it help you? I figure I'm at a crossroads; I'll try one diet first and then the other, but I want to put my money on the pony with the better rep. My symptoms are basically occasional bloating/cramps along with D, and sometimes vomiting, when it gets bad.Thanks,Melissa


----------



## njt3 (Jun 22, 2002)

Melissa,I had a doctor recommend the Gottschall diet for me because I was thinking it was a Candida overgrowth causing my problems. I did it for 2 months and although initially I was thrilled to be able to eat cheese again I found that I was still getting horrible gas every couple of days.I did more research and found out through a friend about fiber and peppermint oil. I started on that and it's been much better. I have gone a week without any gas. I just got the Eating for IBS at the library and am going to give it a try since the other diet has proved to not work. I can have bread and pasta and other complex carbs. I think my biggest problem is fat and not enough soluable fiber. It really will depend on what your triggers are. I haven't tried the Eating for IBS diet but for having some French bread for the first time in over 4 months and I haven't had any problem. Trial and error is the unfortunate part of having IBS. I will let you know how the diet goes with Eating for IBS as I get on it and see what happens. Janine


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Janine -- thanks -- do you take peppermint oil every day? I have enteric coated capsules & pretty much just take them when my intestines declare war on me. I've considered taking them daily, but they're pretty pricey so I've held off.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Lissa...Just a copy of what I posted on your other thread this AM since it is not dead in case you did not see it...Lissa:Yeah you got it...._______________________________________"My food diary isn't quite as formal as you suggest, but I do track when a reaction starts (they have a familiar and identifiable pattern) and then track back over the previous 3 days to see what turns up."_________________________________________That is the key objective, no matter how you chose to "skin the cat" is to keep it specific enough, for a long enough time, and remember to examine the prior DAYS not just houurs with specificity, until some patterns will emerge.You are going about it the best you can. Its like ampping the stars....they had to watch them night after night after night after night until the patterns emerged and the movements...then they could predict the patterns and movements.I am glad to hear you are on the right track and picked the important points out of all the verbosty!Good luck!Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------

